# Rayoung. Where can...?



## ThomasFromGermany (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello, 
my name is Thomas and i come from Germany. 
Now i live in Rayong. Before i live in Nakhon Ratchasima for 1 year.
In NR you have a lot of big and small daily market where can buy everything.
Now i stay in Rayong aerea Ban Phe and looking for market where can buy clothes and pork and green and... but until now i not find a market like this.
I find only market with 100 (like twins) dry fish sellers.

Is here any outside daily (weekly) market with different things to buy?

Thanks for answers.
Thomas


----------



## zend (Sep 7, 2016)

Come to pattaya plenty of markets and shopping options here and its only 45 minutes drive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

